# Funny boats



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

I posted a funny pic of a boat in a thread recently and it amazes me what some people will do just to get off the shore. I just found another pic and I though I'd post it here. Anybody else seen any other crazy boat pics?










Here's what I posted in the other thread:


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Here's a couple:


----------

